# Tarpon fly swap



## bry0079 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Tough crowd. Nobody wants to trade tarpon flies?


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I would be in.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

If we have a low cap...say 6 I will join


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Normally, I would pass on a tarpon fly swap as I like to tie flies to my exact specs using my favorite hooks, materials, etc... It's a confidence thing!

But, after looking at SupaFly's pictures and seeing a few patterns that I know are "money" flies, I'm in if the swap is limited to 6 or less flies.

I'll tie Tarpon Bunnies on 2/0 or 3/0 Gama SC 12S hooks in a couple of different variations...

Count me in if we can all agree to have the flies completed and shipped withing 2 weeks as tarpon time is basically happening now.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

sounds good with a limit of 6 and shipping in 2 weeks we can make april 20th the ship date. snookdaddy would you want to host again? you did a great job on the last one you hosted. if not i have no problem doing it. 

this is what i will be tying if anybody is tying something similar i can whip up something else like a black and purple ep baitfish or a black and purple clouser with bead chain eyes.


















its magnum cut chartreuse zonker tail with mono loop to keep from fouling and yellow hackle palmered then ep fibers with large mono eyes


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

oh yeah its on a 4/0 mustad c68sz


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll host if it's fine with everyone. 

Let's get it started:

1) Nightfly
2) Gilliagan
3) PCF
4) Supaflygsr
5) Snookdaddy - Tarpon Bunny
6) 

Let's plan on having the flies finished and in the mail no later than April 24th.

Most of the guys in my area are using 1/0 and 2/0 hooks, but tie whatever you like...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Are we going to do this or is this dead...


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nobody really seems to eager to do it. Go ahead pull the plug on it


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I can fill in as #6 if this happens, if not I'm sure we'll have another swap this spring


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm interested, just can't make the mail out on the 24 th. I'm out of town quit a bit for the remainder of the month. Be glad to participate if we can push it to May.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess it's scrapped then.

I'm busy tying up poon flies for my own use, so it's all good with me...


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, that's all I've been tying, Tarpon Flies.


----------

